# INSYS icom auf der Hannover Messe 2019



## Sven Rothenpieler (21 Februar 2019)

Servus zusammen,

besuchen Sie uns auf der Hannover Messe 2019!*

Lernen Sie die neuen Smart IoT Gateways kennen
01.-05.04.2019 in Hannover | Halle 8, Stand E07

IoT ist jetzt:
*Seien Sie Vorreiter und setzen Sie das Industrial IoT jetzt ganz einfach um. Mit den INSYS Smart IoT Gateways realisieren wir schnell und zukunftssicher Ihre Anwendungsfälle vom Datensammeln über Edge Computing bis zu professioneller Fernwartung.

Vereinbaren Sie jetzt einen Termin auf der Hannover Messe und sichern Sie sich das "IoT to Go Starterkit". Wir freuen uns auf Ihren Besuch!






*Sichern Sie Ihre Zukunft und Wettbewerbsfähigkeit*

Unsere Komplettlösung besteht aus intelligenten VPN-Routern mit gehärtetem Betriebssystem und einer skalierbaren Software. Die Smart IoT Gateways unterstützen alle gängigen Protokolle, die je nach Branche erforderlich sind. Mit der icom SmartBox steht integrierte Rechenleistung für Ihre eigenen Applikationen zur Verfügung. Inbetriebnahme- und Rolloutprozesse sowie der Betrieb der Gateways wird durch die Device Management-Lösung OAM einfach, schnell und sicher gestaltet. So sind Sie für das Industrial IoT gerüstet!





*Unter Gateway für die Energietechnik*​


[*=left]EEG-Anlagen, Netzstationen und Leitstellen sicher und flexibel verbinden
[*=left]Einfache Automatisierungsaufgaben ohne kostenintensive Steuerungstechnik lösen
[*=left]Netzstabilität, die Versorgung Ihrer Kunden und die Erlöse Ihrer EEG-Anlage sichern








*Unser Gateway für den Maschinenbau
*​


[*=left]Maschinen und Anlagen sicher, kosteneffizient und dauerhaft fit für Industrie 4.0 machen
[*=left]Prozesse vernetzen, Zeit gewinnen und Kosten sparen
[*=left]Daten Ihrer Maschine relevanten Stakeholdern zur Verfügung stellen, gemäß IT-Sicherheit und Datenschutzanforderungen






Ich würde mich freuen, den ein oder anderen hier ausm Forum dort anzutreffen. 

Cheers, Sven​


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (26 Februar 2019)

Hier mal ein Beispiel, wie das icom Smart Machinery Gateway eingesetzt werden kann.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (27 März 2019)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

nächste Woche ist es soweit. Irgendjemand von euch da? Ich werde Mittwoch - Freitag zugegen sein.
Würde mich freuen, den ein oder anderen dort zu treffen.


----------

